# 1600x900 resolution on VMWare



## dirtyfishtank (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi all, I know this has been covered a lot but I can't seem to find any further info. I'm trying to configure X/KDE to run on VMWare machine on my laptop with resolution 1600x900 using the config file below. The problem I'm having is that the closest resolution I get to that is 1440x900 (and other larger options but all with very small text). Is there something obviously wrong with this config file? I got the "Modeline" info from another vm on the same laptop which runs perfectly. Any thought or help would bhe great.

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
	HorizSync    1-10000
	VertRefresh  1-10000
        Modeline "1600x900_60.00"  118.25  1600 1696 1856 2112  900 903 908 934 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "VMware"
	BoardName   "SVGA II Adapter"
	BusID       "PCI:0:15:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
		Modes     "1600x900"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes     "1600x900"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 9, 2013)

Comment or remove the Modeline entry, HorizSync, and VertRefresh values.  Run xrandr(1) within X to show modes that are actually available.  Set that mode once in the Screen section.

Have you installed drivers for the VMware virtual video card?


----------



## dirtyfishtank (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for that. I see the text now is the correct resolution but still no luck with the screen resolution. Running xrandr returns the following

```
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1440 x 900, maximum 3840 x 1920
default connected 1440x900+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1280x720       60.0      0.0
   2048x1536      85.0     75.0     60.0      0.0
   1920x1440      85.0     75.0     60.0      0.0
   1856x1392      75.0     60.0
   1792x1344      75.0     60.0
   1600x1200      85.0     75.0     70.0     65.0     60.0      0.0
   1400x1050      75.0     60.0      0.0
   1280x1024      85.0     75.0     60.0      0.0
   1280x960       85.0     60.0      0.0
   1152x864       75.0      0.0
   1024x768       85.0     75.0     70.0     60.0      0.0
   832x624        75.0
   800x600        85.0     75.0     72.0     60.0     56.0      0.0
   640x480        85.0     75.0     73.0     60.0      0.0
   720x400        85.0
   640x400        85.0      0.0
   640x350        85.0
   320x240         0.0
   400x300         0.0
   512x384         0.0
   2560x1920       0.0
   854x480         0.0
   1366x768        0.0
   1920x1080       0.0
   1280x800        0.0
   1440x900        0.0*
   1680x1050       0.0
   1920x1200       0.0
   2560x1600       0.0
   720x480         0.0
   720x576         0.0
   320x200         0.0
   800x480         0.0
   1280x768        0.0
   3840x1920       0.0
```
I have installed vmware tools and xf86-video-vmware driver. Which is the currently set in my xorg.conf file


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe this VMware knowledgebase article will help.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 10, 2013)

Wait a minute.  For Device, you have vesa.  That needs to be the VMware video driver, Driver "vmware" (I think).


----------



## dirtyfishtank (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes!!! The VMware knowledge base was very helpful. Adding the following lines has solved my problem!

```
svga.autodetect = "FALSE"
svga.maxWidth = 1600
svga.maxHeight = 900
```
Thanks for that!!


----------

